# Help me name her...



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

My doe Oreo kidded 2 very cute does today. Im giving my dd a chance at goat raising and allowing her to have her own goat. She named her as soon as she seen her Jamocha. So i decided i must keep the other girl as she is beautiful. But crazy me i cant come up with a good name that's clicking. Ive thought about sweet/ snack names, name to express how happy i am and a name to say how colorful she is.
So her she is Blue eyed buckskin doe


And a pic of half her face im not sure what happened lol

Bigger pics can be seen on my fb page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Joy-Bell- ... 3876610131


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Here are some name ideas
Skittles
Glory
snickers
Jelly Bean
Im sure there are other but i cant think of anymore So anyone have any ideas??


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Reeses, Tootsie Roll, ahh ... oh phooey I stink at this XDD Never ask advice from a girl who named her goat "Noodles" XDD


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> oh phooey I stink at this XDD Never ask advice from a girl who named her goat "Noodles" XDD


 :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Jamocha almond fudge is my favorite baskin robbin ice cream -- since her sister us Jamocha she could be almond or fudge or almond fudge  she's all the right colors!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Mint Chocolate? Mint chocolate chip is my favorite ice cream =D


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Frappaccino. I<3 those!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

How about Latte ? :greengrin:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

HOT CHOCOLATE.

OR ... WHIPPED CREAM.

Cream Latte?

I think I should stop trying now. :ROFL:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG some good names. Tara i was thinking of the name you said and i thought Almond Joy my favorite candy bar and she has all the colors. Wood Haven i love :drool: mint chocolate chip anything lol I did think about naming her mint or minty just did not sound good. Springbett and Amanda i should have thought about coffee names. 
So ill and Almond Joy, And Latte to my list off to look at coffee names


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I think im going to do Almond Joy its not only a sweet name but it has the word Joy in in it and im very happy Oreo gave me a girl. So Almond Joy And Jamohca


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Perfect!


----------

